# cats killing birds



## winged (Apr 4, 2005)

There are several cats that run wild at night in my neighboorhood. I take care of orphan birds when needed and these cats have been killing many baby birds. Last night they killed a baby dove and today they killed a baby sparrow. I am only 14, but I really want to do somthing about it. If I could I would set traps for these cats and bring them to animal control, because I am so angry at this point. I have another question, what should I do about birds with bite wounds. My parents are less than supportive with the whole helping wildlife thing and I need somthing on hand to treat birds that have been bitten by a cat when I'm not able to bring them to a vet. Thanks so much.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Hi, Winged,

This has been covered before many times here on Pigeons.com but the short of it is that cats and dogs often carry a bacteria in their saliva that is lethal to birds and they need to be on certain antibiotics ASAP. When they've picked up that bacteria, they can be dead within 48 hours. It's bad. Here's a link to a former thread that covers it pretty well:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=8799

You can use the Search function on the top bar (a little right of center) to look for stuff like that.

Pidgey


----------



## winged (Apr 4, 2005)

Oops sorry, I dont come here often. Thanks for the help though.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Winged,

No need to apologize!  Welcome back! Normally, I would have been happy (as many others would also be) to address your questions at length--I simply don't have the time right now (darn it!) and so I was just pointing out how you gotta' do it when that's the case. 

Pidgey


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Winged,

One of the most important things to do for cat caught birds is to start them on a course of antiobiotcs right away. If you are in the U.S., Clavamox is one of the best for cat wounds. You would most likely have to get it from a vet, however.

Terry


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

As to the cats, if you can trap them somehow you can then call Animal Control to pick them up and their owners will have to retrieve them from the local animal shelter. Free-roaming cats irk me to no end because they kill _millions_ of birds every year. It's not good for the cats, either. They are likely to get hit by cars, be in fights, get attacked by raccoons or dogs and catch diseases when allowed to roam free. It's best to keep them indoors and let them out only for supervised time outside or build them an outdoor run. You can try talking to your neighbors about it, however they will probably just say cats are meant to be outside and that will be it. Unfortunately many people have this mindset and it's hard to get them to change.


----------



## winged (Apr 4, 2005)

Thanks for the help. Where can clavamox be purchased?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, Terry said from a vet. I searched the online pigeon supply stores and I don't see that any of them have it. I suspect that she's not kidding--you might really need to go to a vet for the drug as well as the dosing info.

Pidgey


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Clavamox is also called Augmentin. Here's a link to an old thread with dosages for some of the commonly used pigeon drugs:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/printthread.php?t=8499

I am close enough to Mexico to be able to cross the border and purchase many useful drugs that are prescription only here in the U.S. but for which no script is required in Mexico. The prices are also a real eye opener .. much, much cheaper in Mexico. Granted the literature is in Spanish, but they are the exact same drugs as we would get in the U.S.

Terry


----------

